# Abu Dhabi to Muscat



## JCL

Is it safe to drive from Abu Dhabi (the city) to Muscat in Oman?

The intended route would be Abu Dhabi > Al Ain > Suhar > Muscat.

The distance is slightly over 500km and February is the planned month of travel.

Thanks

JCL


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

Yes it is dead easy and certainly safe, except for some of the usual Arab driving... I've done it loads of times. 

I'd go the way you mentioned one way and then the inland route (Muscat-Nizwa-Al Ain) the other way for variety. Perhaps slightly quicker/duller on the inland route but worth breaking the journey at Nizwa to see the fort. Good views of the mountains too. 

Most people seem to fly to Muscat but I much prefer to drive. It's probably close to 5 hrs each way door to door (if the border is quiet) but compared to taxi to airport/check in/security/boarding etc etc I find it's about the same (Muscat immigration can take 45 mins easy). 

Plus when you get to Muscat you really need a car to get about and see everything.


----------



## JCL

Jim, thanks for your feedback..... and I am pleased to note that you have done it "..loads of times.."  And thanks for the suggestion re Nizwa, I had not given that any thought.

A couple of questions, assuming the Suhar route there and Nizwa route back.....

1. What is mobile phone reception like en route? If one was to have some kind of problem how easy (difficult) would it be to call for help?

2. The Nizwa route looks somewhat desolate and therefore a little scary. Other than Nizwa are there any other facilities en route?

3. Is the border checkpoint in Al Ain? As far as I know Al Ain in located in both the UAE and Oman, with the border dividing the town in two. 

Thanks for your help.

JCL


----------



## busybee2

JCL said:


> Jim, thanks for your feedback..... and I am pleased to note that you have done it "..loads of times.."  And thanks for the suggestion re Nizwa, I had not given that any thought.
> 
> A couple of questions, assuming the Suhar route there and Nizwa route back.....
> 
> 1. What is mobile phone reception like en route? If one was to have some kind of problem how easy (difficult) would it be to call for help?
> 
> 2. The Nizwa route looks somewhat desolate and therefore a little scary. Other than Nizwa are there any other facilities en route?
> 
> 3. Is the border checkpoint in Al Ain? As far as I know Al Ain in located in both the UAE and Oman, with the border dividing the town in two.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> JCL


al ain is in uae burami is in oman.


----------



## mgb

JCL said:


> Jim, thanks for your feedback..... and I am pleased to note that you have done it "..loads of times.."  And thanks for the suggestion re Nizwa, I had not given that any thought.
> 
> A couple of questions, assuming the Suhar route there and Nizwa route back.....
> 
> 1. What is mobile phone reception like en route? If one was to have some kind of problem how easy (difficult) would it be to call for help?
> 
> If you had a problem you would probably have 100 locals stopping to offer assistance! Anyway you get full mobile coverage on both routes, even 3G for about 99% of the way!
> 
> 2. The Nizwa route looks somewhat desolate and therefore a little scary. Other than Nizwa are there any other facilities en route?
> 
> Yes, plenty of gas stations and small towns here and there. This is my preferred route, Sohar is quicker but the traffic is much busier/crazier that way and I prefer the scenery on the inland route!
> 
> 3. Is the border checkpoint in Al Ain? As far as I know Al Ain in located in both the UAE and Oman, with the border dividing the town in two.
> 
> There are three possible border posts for non-GCC citizens in Al Ain. The first two at Hili and Khatam Al Shikla (past Danat hotel) require you to stamp out of the UAE at the border fence, then drive through Buraimi towards Sohar, then stamp into Oman there. My favoured crossing is at Mezyad/Hafeet - stamp out of UAE, drive 1.3kms to Oman, stamp in and you are fixed.
> 
> Use one of the first two borders to travel via Sohar and the Mezyad one if you are going via Nizwa.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> JCL


I've driven extensively in Oman, both on and offroad, and you can read about some of the places I've visited on my blog - here's the link for the Oman stuff - Oman Blog | The Desert Diva


----------



## JCL

busybee2 said:


> al ain is in uae burami is in oman.


Thanks BB2.... you learn something new every day. 

On the map Al Buraimi is in such small print that I have always thought that it was a suburb of Al Ain.

JCL


----------



## JCL

Thanks MGB. Very useful info. :wave:

JCL


----------



## busybee2

JCL said:


> Thanks BB2.... you learn something new every day.
> 
> On the map Al Buraimi is in such small print that I have always thought that it was a suburb of Al Ain.
> 
> JCL


nope there is a border crossing inbetween and expats can only go across at certain ones, locals can go across with no issues etc.


----------

